# New Rabbit hutch need!



## asm88 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have recently bought myself a new rabbit called Oscar, but want to provide him a warm and spacious for the winter months could anyone suggest any suitable hutches? Thanks


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

i used a dog crate they are alot cheaper and u can undo the clips and make it bigger etc an majority of them come with a litter tray at the bottom, bonus!

edited to add: if you check amazon.co.uk and a seller called: my internet pet

they do good sized dog crates and reasonable shipping i was going to get mine from there however my dogs had a spare crate that they didnt use so i nabbed it!


----------



## asm88 (Nov 24, 2011)

That's good idea thanks, im going to browse the internet to see what I can find.

with the tray idea, what is the average size tray I should be looking for?


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

i would just say for one rabbit just a standard rabbit toilet box, if u got 2 or more then i would say a cat litter box, however you dont want to get a crate with a wire bottom so its best to have a tray that fits the whole thing they usually come with the crate too


----------



## asm88 (Nov 24, 2011)

I found this hutch I thought it is a reasonable price what do you thinks http://www.thepetexpress.co.uk/?p=2_4&pid=4552 ?


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

its very nice! however the prices of hutches these days are so expensive! have you not thought about making your own with some wood and NIC panels etc?


----------



## asm88 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah that is true but its setting aside time, I'm going to carry on searching, thanks for the help so far


----------



## BertNErnie (Nov 24, 2011)

no probs always trying to help :biggrin:


----------



## OreoTheBunny (Nov 24, 2011)

We were thinking of using a dog crate for Oreo, but the crate didn't fit in my room without blocking sOmething.:wink:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 25, 2011)

Will the hutch be inside or outside? Dog crates and NIC panel cages aren't adequate for outside living. You need a hutch with solid walls to keep the wind and rain out.

Rue


----------

